# Do you smoke?



## lookout (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Banger (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm non-smoker. Yes. Effect non-smoker. (inc. child)


----------



## suppachipmunk (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a non-smoker.  I dont really understand why people smoke.  I guess its just because of the nicotene (sp?).  I feel that it probably causes lung cancer!

But I don't down anyone who does smoke, I just dont want them to smoke around me...


----------



## da_head (Sep 22, 2008)

non-smoker, though i've tried weed once lol


----------



## Gore (Sep 22, 2008)

I have smoked, but I don't.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 22, 2008)

I do week every once in a while, only if a friend is offering it. I hate getting high with people that I don't know very well. I don't do it enough to consider myself a smoker. Maybe once every two months or so.


----------



## amptor (Sep 22, 2008)

lots of tempers on irc smoke dirty mean weed. icky.


----------



## JPH (Sep 22, 2008)

weed and cigs
ya


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 22, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> *weed* and cigs
> ya


BS! I believe your full of it! ("it" being ice cream lollipops)


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 30, 2008)

lookout said:
			
		

>



exactly why I don't smoke


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 30, 2008)

you inhale rockets and toilets!??!?!

cigs are for losers


----------



## Wanted (Sep 30, 2008)

There are worse things than smoking. I quit 2.5yrs ago now but fully understand why people smoke and respect their decision. I quit because of the money and like how smoking surpresses appetite or at least keeps you busy enough not to snack all the time. Try drinking alcohol as often as you smoke and see which kills you faster.


----------



## Christen (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't smoke although I tried it once (I was young and stupid). 
I don't see the point in smoking. 
Cigarettes probably have a pretty good chance of giving you lung cancer.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 30, 2008)

Wanted said:
			
		

> There are worse things than smoking. I quit 2.5yrs ago now but fully understand why people smoke and respect their decision. I quit because of the money and like how smoking surpresses appetite or at least keeps you busy enough not to snack all the time. Try drinking alcohol as often as you smoke and see which kills you faster.



how hard was it to quit smoking?  I don't understand what would make someone want to smoke in the first place, something I've always wondered about.  both parents were smokers also, only 1 has quit


----------



## Wanted (Sep 30, 2008)

It's really hard to quit and you should support anyone trying. I quit once before but fell back into it. It's like trying to not eat all of a sudden but instead of hunger you crave a smoke. Takes months before you even start to think you have kicked it. Still after pizza or on a bad day I think I would like a smoke.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

That's a lot of stuff in one cigarette...no wonder they taste so good.

Disclaimer: Ren_R doesn't smoke.


----------



## djgarf (Sep 30, 2008)

its not hard to quit smoking if you actually WANT to do it
i smoke 20-30 a day and i wouldnt want to give up cus i would e a moody bastard (like i'm not already lol)


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't smoke, I smoke BLUNTS. 

:weed:


----------



## Wanted (Sep 30, 2008)

You can smoke and hate it. I don't believe it's easy to quit for anyone. I found I had to slowly cut back to one an hour at most and not smoke at work before I could quit. You say "I just wont buy any" then you are getting gas or groceries and you'll just say "and a pack of smokes" like you don't even know what you are doing until it's too late. Also it's impossible to quit of someone else in the house smokes. If you are offered one or reminded of smoking that's it. For me anyway.


----------



## granville (Sep 30, 2008)

I've never, nor will I ever smoke. I know why people do it, but it's for entirely stupid and irrational reasons. I asked my cousin (who is quite literally a complete and utter retard) why he did it. He said "because it makes me cool".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  His parents are retards too. They started him on the habit and support him on it. They are also under the belief that the surgeon general's warning is political propaganda. That cigarettes are actually *good* for you. It's times like this when I'm glad my mother was adopted and I don't share their bloodline. The other side of my family is exactly the opposite.

I've never bent to peer pressure on the matter (which is more of a reason people begin smoking than truly wanting to) because bending to others' wills is a true sign of weakness. I might be a nice guy and open-minded, but I have a strong enough will to ensure my self-preservation.

I've never done any drugs and have sworn never to do any. I fully intend to stick to my conviction here as a militant Islamic extremist would to his religion. And no, I don't like the militant Islamic extremists. I just find their will worthy of reference in this particular statement.

After all this however, I do have respect for those who show regret on their smoking habit and those who are dying from it and wish they had been smarter. These are people that deserve help as long as they never fall back into old habits.


----------



## BKZ (Sep 30, 2008)

No and I never will


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 30, 2008)

Non-smoker. I never understand why people smoke?!
For those who smoke, give me one good thing about smoking, *just one*.


----------



## Wanted (Sep 30, 2008)

one reason...

It is relaxing so helps your stress levels.


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 30, 2008)

Weed:Check
Cigs:Check
Crack:Check...jk ha


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 30, 2008)

Wanted said:
			
		

> one reason...
> 
> It is relaxing so helps your stress levels.



Yeah, it's so relaxing it's gonna kill you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not a good reason.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 30, 2008)

Wanted said:
			
		

> one reason...
> 
> It is relaxing so helps your stress levels.



there are other more healthy ways to deal with stress tbh


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 30, 2008)

After reading the Surgeon General's warning, I was convinced to quit smoking! Cigarette smoking _may_(emphasis mine) be dangerous to your health. Seriously, how can you argue with that!!!


----------



## Banger (Sep 30, 2008)

Well if you are stressed enough it can cause your heart to get into an extreme danger zone. If you can not deal with your stress in any other way. It is either smoke poison and die very slowely over many many years. Or die of a heart attack in a very short time.


I wonder which a smart person may pick.


----------



## blueskies (Sep 30, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Non-smoker. I never understand why people smoke?!
> For those who smoke, give me one good thing about smoking, *just one*.



Because it's my choice, and sometimes we make bad choices because they feel good (you'll learn when you grow up that _sometimes_ that's ok (not you really, actually granville chill oooout dude...)).
Ex-smoker, 1 year, who sometimes has a cig or two when he drinks.

and I smoke weed everyday.. much harder to quit (but why would you want to?)


----------



## Banger (Sep 30, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Non-smoker. I never understand why people smoke?!
> For those who smoke, give me one good thing about smoking, *just one*.



I do not smoke but...

People smoke because it helps lesson stress and do not have another way to get rid of the stress. Stress is a much faster death then smoking. What would you do? Smoke and die in 40+ years, or die of most instant death becase stress caused your heart to not slow down?

Smoking has also been known to help with weight loss.


You can say both of these reasons are really extreamly stupid but if the person really does not have any other viable "healthy" choices for them, its either die fast or slow. 

I guess it is a matter if you would want to die possibly tomorrow or 40+ years.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 30, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> I'm non-smoker. Yes. Effect non-smoker. (inc. child)


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

I have no idea why people smoke.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 30, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



smoking to get rid of stress is pathetic and shows you are weak.  anyways I don't care, survival of the fittest


----------



## Banger (Sep 30, 2008)

Me weak? No as I stated before I do not smoke. However if a person has stress that shows up out of the blue and there is no other viable way for them to get rid of the stress it is much wiser to smoke a cig then to possibly die of a heart attack.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 30, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Me weak? No as I stated before I do not smoke. However if a person has stress that shows up out of the blue and there is no other viable way for them to get rid of the stress it is much wiser to smoke a cig then to possibly die of a heart attack.



check with a doctor or something, there is no way your best option can be smoking.


----------



## granville (Sep 30, 2008)

There is *ALWAYS* another way to relieve stress than by smoking. If you say it's either instant death from stress or slow death from smoking, you are disregarding any other better option as if they don't exist. I'd exercise. That takes a lot of stress off and is great for you. Swimming I find especially relaxing. Smoking to relieve stress is a poor and narrow-minded excuse for people to develop a killing habit.

Here's a game-related example of what I'm trying to say (spoiler if you haven't finished KH Chain of Memories):



Riku is given a narrow choice. He refuses both. He makes a different decision than the ones first presented to him because he realizes that the decisions we make are NEVER black and white. There are always other paths or options available if we are strong enough to look.

(Insert you LOLz here for using a game to explain life)

And I realize it's someone's choice to make, but that still doesn't make it a good choice. Is committing suicide a good choice for me to make? I hope not.

I'm glad society has grown to view smoking as a not so good thing. Before the surgeon general's warning, if you didn't smoke, you were a complete fool who is an outcast from society. Twas embraced by nearly EVERY movie star and celebrity from the old B/W age of movies. I'm VERY glad that position has been changed. It was branded in the youth culture as "cool" and supported by the parents who were established smokers themselves.

I'm also glad that my state has recently banned smoking within public buildings. Smokers don't bother me as people, but I don't want to have to smell it.

Maybe I should give you a reason why I am so adamantly against smoking. I mean, of course it's unhealthy and everyone knows it. But why should I feel so strongly for keeping people healthy. Someone mentioned choosing death by stress or a slow death by cigarettes. How's this for a close shave:

My mother smoked until I was about 4. She nearly died of it when she developed a sort of reaction to it. She had caught bronchitis and the combination of the germ and smoke caused some sort of infection. She was bedridden for several weeks and nearly died. During this entire time, she couldn't light up at all without experiencing excruciating pain in the lungs and throat. That means she had the symptoms of bronchitis, the extended infection that the cigarettes caused, and the withdrawal symptoms. She never smoked again. Every time she smells smoke, she is filled with the memory of it.

It's worth mentioning that my mother began smoking at about age 15 or 16. It was the 1960's. She continued until about 1992. She had smoked for nearly 30 years. She could school anyone about the folly of disregarding your health because you think it will only affect you later in life.


----------



## Banger (Sep 30, 2008)

I never once said it was a smart choice for someone to use smoking in such ways. Funny how only the "Stress" reason was attacked and not the weight loss reason. I always look at the other side of the situtation not the logical one because so many times people do not take the logical path.


----------



## granville (Sep 30, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> I never once said it was a smart choice for someone to use smoking in such ways. Funny how only the "Stress" reason was attacked and not the weight loss reason. I always look at the other side of the situtation not the logical one because so many times people do not take the logical path.


The weight loss reason isn't worth attacking. It's pretty sad to use that as an excuse to smoke as there are hundreds of better options to choose from (without drugs) that help lose weight.

I'm not attacking you. You have said it's a bad choice. But I am attacking cigarettes (the product), those who promote them, and the companies that produce them. I also hate people who attack others for NOT smoking.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 30, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> I never once said it was a smart choice for someone to use smoking in such ways. Funny how only the "Stress" reason was attacked and not the weight loss reason. I always look at the other side of the situtation not the logical one because so many times people do not take the logical path.



using smoking to lose weight or relieve stress is unhealthy either way and I'm sure you could look up many better options on the internet.  nothing good can come from smoking.


----------



## granville (Sep 30, 2008)

Using smoking to lose weight is like starving yourself. You'll lose weight, but you can seriously hurt yourself or even kill yourself. In other words, it's the wrong way of going about losing weight.


----------



## Banger (Sep 30, 2008)

I also said a few times I do not smoke ;-)


----------



## granville (Sep 30, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> I also said a few times I do not smoke ;-)


Sorry I didn't mean to post that you did.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Goes to edit post.


----------



## Banger (Sep 30, 2008)

Are these 20 kirby boss fights reason enough to smoke?!?!


----------



## granville (Sep 30, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Are these 20 kirby boss fights reason enough to smoke?!?!


Can't say they are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Kirby doesn't smoke. What a role model he makes!


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 30, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> I also said a few times I do not smoke ;-)



glad to hear it, I show no sympathy for smokers!


----------



## javad (Sep 30, 2008)

I hate smoking, i prefer to eat sweet things like L


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Oct 1, 2008)

smoking sux, it gave me asthma


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 1, 2008)

I am the 69th non-smoker? :3. I guess it's better to have a caffeine addiction. /bloodshoteyes


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't smoke/never have, don't understand why people start, and it honestly affects others as well as the person in question.

Both my folks do, by the way.  

As for people starting up...well, I presume it to be something along the lines of wanting to look cool or peer pressure.  I have no idea, and it bothers me.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 1, 2008)

Bo, because I`m not rich and I`m mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it`s not healthy...


----------



## Prophet (Oct 1, 2008)

I had my last cigarette while I was in the womb. Sad but true...


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 1, 2008)

smoking is for those that want to kill themselves


----------



## Shichibukai (Oct 1, 2008)

Those who smoke go to hell!

Actually I Give them Hell! 
Hahaha
I mean if you smoke go play chicken in the road and stop contaminating others


----------



## SkyintheSea (Oct 1, 2008)

I started smoking since I was about 14 and was addicted at 15, I stopped a month ago now i'm 18. Feels great to quit smoking. When you smoke your whole look on life is different, because you always have to depend on a cigarette to get you through many things. I understand why smokers smoke. It's more on the mental side, not a hobby, not because it's cool or because of peer pressure. You have to do it, because your brain is contempt to smoke and you need that nicotine in your system.

For all the smokers out there who's reading this. Try to quit asap, it's extremely difficult the first few weeks, but once you stop you will find yourself doing other things, less lazy, breath better, more energy, etc... that's only a few things.

Try to chew gum instead of smoking a cigarette. For every cig you smoke chew a piece of gum instead. It works!

My rants:
The majority of you guys are non smokers, under 18 and kids, stop hating on smokers it shows what kind of person you are for saying that. Like the saying, don't hate the player hate the game. Hate on the cigarettes that is the major reason why people smoke. If they didn't produce cigs then people wouldn't smoke and if you simply DO NOT understand why people smoke. It develops from, drug abuse, stress, depression, and if your friends do it. After that phase you are contempt to keep smoking unless you quit. End of story.


----------



## Shichibukai (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's some help: http://www.dsfanboy.com/2008/05/28/ubisoft...s-stop-smoking/

A ds game to stop 
Out on November I think


----------



## Smuff (Oct 1, 2008)

Shichibukai said:
			
		

> I mean if you smoke go play chicken in the road and stop contaminating others
> Sure thing....... once all the car drivers do the same
> 
> 
> ...


Naive, and untrue.

Also, don't forget how much revenue smokers put into the Government coffers, especially in the UK. They are paying for your tax cuts, health service, benefits, schools, Police, Fire department etc etc etc. Why on earth do you think governments don't ban it, if it's so dangerous to health ?

Mooooooolllllllaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh , thats why.


ALSO, obesity is much more of a problem for our NHS now than smoking - so next time I see one of you pesky kids chomping on a Mickey D's I will slap you round the head for being so selfish and unconcerned about your health. And it DOES harm me...... I can't stand looking at fatties !!!!!


----------



## SkyintheSea (Oct 1, 2008)

Shichibukai said:
			
		

> Here's some help: http://www.dsfanboy.com/2008/05/28/ubisoft...s-stop-smoking/
> 
> A ds game to stop
> Out on November I think



I was looking at this game awhile back when it came up on Game Informer. I doubt a lot of kids will actually pick this up. lol


----------



## WildWon (Oct 1, 2008)

Ahhh. Hypocrisy, they name is Tempers.

I'm a smoker. Both cigs and "others."

I'm not going to argue the health sides and I'm not going to argue the ignorant side (Ignorance is "not understanding." The phrase "You're ignorant," has taken on such a new use that is so far removed from the original meaning, its funny.) I'm just pointing out how odd it is that you can yell at someone for being stupid and not following your beliefs and yet take offense to another person telling you you're living your life wrong.

Case and point - How many of you get pissed at a Christian telling you that you're going to go to Hell for not accepting Christ? Apparently theres a lot of you that do, according to other threads on this board. And now you want to tell me how to live my life? I'm a fool for smoking? Its bad, and i want to kill myself? A Christian could tell you the exact same thing for not believing the his/her way. And i don't think you'd enjoy that too much.

If anyone would be interested in hearing my health argument and my take on the ignorance, i'd be happy to explain those as well, but thats not my point (as of right now heh).

Take a moment and think about that. Thanks!


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm an occasional smoker, and lately I've smoked much less cigarettes than I used to.
A few years ago, I used to ask for a cigarette or two on parties, usually when I was drunk.
I never liked cigarettes too much, but smoking one or two just to see what it feels like doesn't kill you, either...
Anyway, I then started to dislike cigarettes more and more...They stink, they make your breath foul, and the effects weren't that great either...Sometimes a smoke really helped to relax, which was nice and all, but most of the time it just made me dizzy and gave me an unpleasant feeling...
I knew I'd never become an addict for several reasons...Pretty much everyone in my father's family was a chain smoker when I was a kid, and even as a kid I was capable of seeing what smoking did to people...They were mostly in a bad physical condition, they were CRAZILY addicted to cigarettes, they had bad teeth and there was always a nebula of smoke surrounding them. My father smoked so much, I occasionally had to puke from all the passive smoke I was inhaling. And well, later I had some chain smoking class-mates in school, and they were just the same. I never got what kind of benefit smoking's supposed to give you in the long run. There just is none. Plus, it's just too expensive for my tastes. I never felt the urge to go out and get more cigarettes, even after smoking like half a dozen in an evening (which only happened once, I think...a girl I liked just kept asking me to smoke another one with her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and I never had any of the side effects you get from a nicotine addiction.
So, I'm not thinking about buying my first packs of cigarettes any time soon. I know of better things to smoke


----------



## Shichibukai (Oct 1, 2008)

It wouldn't bother me so much if they didin't somke everywhere. If you want to smoke go do it in your home. Don't bother people that don't want to


----------



## Prime (Oct 1, 2008)

I hate smokers. When I see one it makes me wanna shove that cigarette down their throats.


----------



## layzieyez (Oct 1, 2008)

I used to smoke.  Quit almost 3 years ago.  Smoking sucks.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm also a little shocked at the numbers of the poll at this point!

17 smokers, and 6 quitters (Congrats to you 6, by the way. Ending any addiction is quite the task! Good work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and 88 non-smokers.

Yet, there are 54 people that understand why people smoke? Even though only 23 people smoke? Looks like theres a few confused souls in here. Some people CAN understand w/out doing, but more people understand why people smoke than actually smoke? (over half of the "understanders" are non smokers.) Well alright then!


----------



## layzieyez (Oct 1, 2008)

I wanted to add one note to all these young kids.  I worked for 2 years at a nursing home.  I've seen how it is when you're 80 years old (or older) and you cannot feed yourself and you poop in a diaper and you're suffering from alzheimer's or dementia.  Some people just want to live fast and die young.  That's their prerogative.  If you want to live to be 100 years old, that's your prerogative.  I started smoking because my friends offered me cigarettes when we would go and drink or get high (it's all poison anyway).  I really never planned my life past 30 because I couldn't envision it in my head.  Now that I'm 34 and I have a wife and family, my life has obviously changed.  My priorities have changed.  I don't want to smoke anymore.  That's my prerogative.  Also, my wife used to smoke and she quit.  It's a bad habit for the most part.  It's gratifying when you're doing it, but the feeling doesn't last very long.  I don't want either of my kids to ever smoke.  I'll try my best to educate them from my own experiences.  You really don't know you're addicted until it's too late.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 1, 2008)

Nope, and I'll never understand why people do.

If you do it to look grown-up or cool, then I have nothing to say to you.

If you do it 'because it helps', then you're as bad as a self-harmer. Trying to solve your problems by making more for yourself.

If you do it because you enjoy it, I don't understand that, but as long as you don't make me breathe your smoke then I don't care. Each to their own.


----------



## Translucentbill (Oct 1, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Nope, and I'll never understand why people do.
> 
> If you do it to look grown-up or cool, then I have nothing to say to you.
> 
> ...



Well, as bad as the SH smoke smells, it doesn't taste the same. Depending on the cigarette/cigar it can taste very good, and its also relaxing when you inhale all of that and exhale it. I don't crave cigarettes or nicotine, but i do smoke the occasional cigarette/cigar at a party, or hit the bowl with a few of my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: also i dont smoke to "look cool" or "feel grown up" i smoke because i like it


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 1, 2008)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> Depending on the cigarette/cigar it can taste very good, and its also relaxing when you inhale all of that and exhale it.


See point three. And point two, to some extent.


----------



## superkris (Oct 1, 2008)

I stop smoking more than 5 years ago and still thinks about it every-damn-day...

Wish it was illegal. Can't belive my government perceive taxes on a poison that makes people sick and kills others.
Then, I have to pay for them to get treated...

And Pot is illegal, go figure!


----------



## Dwight (Oct 5, 2008)

SkyintheSea said:
			
		

> My rants:
> The majority of you guys are non smokers, under 18 and kids, stop hating on smokers it shows what kind of person you are for saying that. Like the saying, don't hate the player hate the game. Hate on the cigarettes that is the major reason why people smoke. If they didn't produce cigs then people wouldn't smoke and if you simply DO NOT understand why people smoke. It develops from, drug abuse, stress, depression, and if your friends do it. After that phase you are contempt to keep smoking unless you quit. End of story.


Great post. I really hate when people look down on others because they smoke or something. I don't consider myself a smoker (I've done it a few times, and am in no way addicted), but people are way too quick to judge others when it comes to something like smoking.


----------



## Neko (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't smoke and I don't get why people smoke (well, atleast I don't really get why they choose to smoke instead of doing other things).
But I'm okay with people who smoke, after all it's their own decision.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't smoke and I detest smokers they don't only endanger themselves but endanger those who breathe in their second-hand smoke


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 8, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Yet, there are 54 people that understand why people smoke? Even though only 23 people smoke? Looks like theres a few confused souls in here. Some people CAN understand w/out doing, but more people understand why people smoke than actually smoke? (over half of the "understanders" are non smokers.)


It's not hard to figure out, understanding why people smoke doesn't mean I think it's a good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a very tolerant person by nature, I don't mind if people smoke around me. Oh, except that one time when I'd just got over a nasty cough and the person opposite me in a club did 5 in the space of 4 hours, it brought my cough back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I wouldn't try it.


----------



## George290506 (Nov 8, 2008)

I believe that 1 day smoking will belong to the past for most countries!


----------



## Midna (Nov 8, 2008)

Every time I see someone smoking, I feel mad at the person and I think "that's so gross", and than I pity the person because they're choosing an early death instead of a long life, and than I get all steamed at the cigarette companies who are putting more nicotine in there cigs so people will not be able to quit as easily. These companies are literally murdering thousands just for the sake of greenbacks. It's disgusting. Absolutely terrible.

I've never smoked and I never will.


----------



## knilsilooc (Nov 8, 2008)

So, what happens to your body if you stop smoking right now? This.


----------



## NightKry (Nov 8, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> I don't smoke and I detest smokers they don't only endanger themselves but endanger those who breathe in their second-hand smoke


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 8, 2008)

I smoke pot about every 3 days or something, but I'm starting to get a tolerance to it so I'll prob end up quitting in about a month cuz I'll prob be bored of it.

I've had two cigarettes, I don't really see the point, it's not really fun at all.
But my best friend (who smokes pot and cig) calls cigs a "chill thing"

so yea. I don't really care if people smoke, or smoke around me for that matter. 

"Who the hell wants to be 90 anyways?"


----------



## controlio (Nov 8, 2008)

i smoke...when i have weed i dont smoke that much cigarettes...when i dont have weed...i smoke too much cigarettes...also, when i'am out for drinking i smoke allot...i have a bad lifestyle...but i like it


----------



## Midna (Nov 8, 2008)

knilsilooc said:
			
		

> So, what happens to your body if you stop smoking right now? This.


Thing is, quitting all at once like that doesn't happen unless you lock yourself in a room and flush the key down the toilet.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

knilsilooc said:
			
		

> So, what happens to your body if you stop smoking right now? This.



Is that for real ?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Nov 9, 2008)

First, let's get this out of the way.  I smoke.

Next, I'd like to ask everyone to get off of their high-horses.  You could fall.

I have no idea why I smoke.  I started when I was 19.  Why?  I don't know.  There was no stress or peer pressure.  It was my choice.

Looking back, it was a rather silly choice and I would like to quit now but it's very difficult without support.  Smoking is dumb.  Yes it is.  But think about this.  How many out there are overweight?  Be honest.  Are you packing a bit of fat on yer belly?  Really, I could argue that fat could kill you and you should quit eating so much.  What is the difference between smoking and being overweight?  Answer: Perception.

I don't need a reason to smoke nor should I have to explain it to anyone but does it make me any less of a person because I smoke?


----------



## Midna (Nov 9, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> First, let's get this out of the way.  I smoke.
> 
> Next, I'd like to ask everyone to get off of their high-horses.  You could fall.
> 
> ...


Difference is that if you get fat, we still don't have to breath in noxious fumes every time we go near you. And my horse is not very high. I don't look down on smokers, I feel sorry for them.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Nov 10, 2008)

You feel sorry for me because I smoke?

OK then.  I feel sorry for you because if you stay so biased towards other people then you'll never have many friends.


----------



## Midna (Nov 13, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> You feel sorry for me because I smoke?
> 
> OK then.  I feel sorry for you because if you stay so biased towards other people then you'll never have many friends.


You know... Maybe this is my reason for pitying smokers:






By the way, the one on the right is the smoker's lung.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 13, 2008)

Idiotic teens smoke, nearly all Tempers are smart, and im a non-smoker.


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Nov 13, 2008)

I quited smoking.. whatever quited means.


----------



## Midna (Nov 14, 2008)

BankaiKirby said:
			
		

> Idiotic teens smoke, nearly all Tempers are smart, and im a non-smoker.


Yeah, because smokin' is cool. Slowly poisoning yourself to death is cool. yourself is cool. Gotta be cool, wouldn't want to be considered a geek by living a long fruitfull life, now woulkd we?


----------



## dukenukethis (Nov 14, 2008)

I only smoke as a means to detect lasers and steady my hands while I hold a sniper rifle, and yes I'm aware that while I do it my health meter slowly decreases.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 14, 2008)

lol me too


----------



## B4N5H33 (Nov 14, 2008)

i smoke herbs


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope. Never have never will. (except recrecational use of course lol)

My granddad died because of his smoking habit, full stop.

He spent the last 3 years of his life in a nursing home, the right hand side of his body was completely disabled due to effects made on his brain. He could not do anything for himself and it also affected his memory, he often mistook people for others and was confused about his whereabouts. Before the effects caught up with him, he was a very active and happy person. On his last day alive he spent most of the day coughing up lots of tar before he passed away in front of his two daughters.


----------



## Midna (Nov 15, 2008)

That could happen to you someday, JKR Firefox, so stop telling us all that smoking is OK, and that  shouldn't pitty smokers.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

Smokers disgust me..


----------



## JPH (Nov 15, 2008)

Just got a pack of Marlboro Menthols.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

>: ( You should be ashamed of yourself JPH.

You're harming others, as well as yourself. GRR.


----------



## 1NOOB (Nov 15, 2008)

i smoke weed , too much weed... and i smoked the cig 1 time , hate it


----------



## Maybe (Nov 15, 2008)

Sooner or later, everyone stops smoking, if you know what I mean  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But no, I don't


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

Smoking is a fad..


----------



## Noitora (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't smoke but my parents don't care if I do...


----------



## quim69 (Nov 15, 2008)

midna25 said:
			
		

> Thing is, quitting all at once like that doesn't happen unless you lock yourself in a room and flush the key down the toilet.


I beg to differ - I quit smoking almost 4yrs ago now.  I just decided to stop one day and did so.  I'm certainly not unique - any other way (weaning/patches/gum) is just swapping one addiction for another.

I couldn't care less if people smoke, unless it is around children.  People who smoke in the same house as a child are scum.  Anywhere else and go ahead, why should I care what people choose to do?

I certainly hate the cigarette companies - they are polluting the earth terribly (do you know what it takes to grow Nicotiana tabacum?).  I suppose I care about how the smokers are contributing to that.


I still smoke weed infrequently (last time was over 12months ago), but only pure green with no tobacco.


----------



## Dark (Nov 15, 2008)

I've tried it but I didn't like to smoke.


----------



## science (Nov 15, 2008)

quim69 said:
			
		

> midna25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the same way my dad stopped. 


I have not and never will smoke. Straight edge for life


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 16, 2008)

No, I do not smoke .


----------



## quim69 (Nov 16, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I have not and never will smoke. Straight edge for life


True sXe - no drugs of any kind, including prescription medication?  They poison the body too...  =]


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 16, 2008)

I tried it, it's bad. Sex is better and healthy xD


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Ahahahaa.. I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  at that DieForIt..


----------



## science (Nov 16, 2008)

quim69 said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I don't consider that true sXe, just no illicit drugs or alcohol, etc., but I still don't like taking prescription drugs... only when I am deathly ill will I do it. I don't even take advil


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't trust any drugs they sell


----------



## kjean (Nov 16, 2008)

I quited smoking, I realized it's good for nothing. Keep smoking guys, it'll burn your money and life and family or one of them for sure.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

Neither I nor anyone in my *immediate *family smokes, never has.

My step-Granpa smoked like a Chimney for years though, he'd smoke anything that would burn and I always hated it. It made me feel sick when I was little and still does.

I've never been able to take that smell, there were people in my class who'd go out for a cigarette break and the moment they got back in, I'd get a head ache. I dont have anything against the people themselves who smoke, but the smoke from them is one of the most disgusting and sickening stenches to me. I just cant stand it.


----------



## quim69 (Nov 16, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Well, I don't consider that true sXe, just no illicit drugs or alcohol, etc., but I still don't like taking prescription drugs... only when I am deathly ill will I do it. I don't even take advil


Typical part time straight-edge then.  ;p  Polluting your body is polluting it, ill or not.  ;p


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Up to twenty packs a day


----------



## science (Nov 16, 2008)

quim69 said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I resent that!


----------



## Sstew (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't smoke, Let alone try it, I have a lung disease so Smoking = Death. Although a few family members of mine smoke. I don't understand why, but whatever


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 16, 2008)

I never smoke, it's.... well, it produces smoke..... and that annoys me, let alone trying one

I might not be the healthiest man, but at leats I don't smoke!


----------

